# Natural IUI or drugs?



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi 

I had my first natural IUI cycle a couple of weeks ago and just had a BFN, started my AF today  . 

Mixed feelings but trying to stay positive as I know there are so many women out there who are in the same position, it is so nice to have a place to come and chat. I guess this is a journey and you have to learn to be calm and patient. 

I wondered what experiences anyone has had with using fertility drugs? I am 37 so a little bit older and at the time of my IUI I had one follicle which was 24mm and my lining was 13mm so it all looked good. I wanted to try a few natural cycles but looking at some of the statistics the chances seem quite low, especially if you only have one egg on ovulation? Has anybody been through a similar experience and then gone on to drugs? Which ones did you use? Were there any side effects? Was it a success? 

Any help or advice would be really appreciated, feeling a bit lost and upset today but want to try and move forward.


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Brazil, so very sorry to hear you had a no-go this tx cycle. It really is a terrible feeling of loss so please allow yourself the time to grieve and cry. Both of which are totally normal. I too am 37 but about to embark on TTC #2 using IUI. When I had had my progesterone test done recently it came back normal so my consultant has advised a natural cycle of tx this time. Whereas when we were TTC#1 my progesterone levels were really low so I had to take clomid. I fell pregnant on my second attempt. I'm not sure how I feel about doing a natural cycle as I'm convinced the clomid helped last time. But I have to trust my consultant, don't I?? He says theres no reason whatsoever for me to take clomid this time. I'll give it one, may be two goes before requesting a little more help. Do you remember what your levels were? You don't want to get OHSS so maybe see how the next cycle of IUI goes, before requesting a follow up consultation. And remember it can take months and months of hetero couples to conceive, and they have sperm on tap, so to speak!

Not much advice but hope it helps a little . X


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Brazil,

I just wanted to say I am sorry for your BFN  . I agree with jo, allow yourself time to grieve it is only natural. 

In respect of the medication question, I dont know the answers sorry as I am just starting out myself on natural IUI, and have the same questions as you...so will be watching for any useful and informative posts that may follow (and I am sure it will knowing the wonderful ladies on here). Are you starting treatment again this cycle, or having a break? Wishing you luck for your next treatment!

You mentioned you know how many follicles including size and size of lining on ovulation. Did you clinic scan you routinely or did you request this?

S x x


----------



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks for your response, feeling better today and trying to stay positive. Have been listening to a natal hypnotherapy CD and am going to make a list of good healthy foods to eat so this will keep me moving forward! 

Yes the clinic did monitor me very carefully, I had 4 scans pre treatment and this is standard as they need to make sure I am ready and the egg is mature enough i.e above 18MM. This is all part of the treatment at Guys but I guess it depends on the clinic, Guys have been excellent and we are very happy with them. 

Thanks for all your support and good luck with your IUI's, fingers crossed, sending lot's of positive energy out there for all of us! x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Brazil,

I'm glad your feeling more positive today  

Yes my lovely DW has brought pineapple juice, brazil nuts and lots of red foods that she read helps with the 2ww - I just have to get on the 2ww now LOL.

It seems there is difference in clinics about scans, mine dont routinely do them for natural IUI.

Take care of yourself.

S x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Funnily enought im having naturel IUI at ST Marys Manchester.... was on 2ww but AF started on the 17th 

All the clinic did for me was daily blood tests to monitor for LH surge..then they whipped me in the next day for insem!!!

k


----------

